# Inline UV Sterilizer?



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

I have a massive GW outbreak and want to buy or borrow a UV Sterilizer. Anyone know a good brand that is cheap and reliable?


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

why not get some daphinia culture? they'll eat the GW, and you'll be left with heaps of fishfood


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

picked up a 5W UV Sterilizer on boxing day for $80. A bit steep but my GW issue is gone after 3-4 days and now my tank is crystal clear.


----------

